# Deers down!!!



## lswoody (Nov 24, 2011)

Got a spike yesterday eveining and a doe this morning. Here's some pics


----------



## Jim (Nov 25, 2011)

Congrats man! Nice job! =D>


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Congrats on the eats!


----------



## lswoody (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks fellers!!!!!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 1, 2011)

Congrats bud!


----------



## Proyotehunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Great job! They wont let us shoot spikes here in CA.


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 14, 2012)

Proyotehunter said:


> Great job! They wont let us shoot spikes here in CA.



You should start a petition to rejoin California to the USA...


----------



## Proyotehunter (Mar 19, 2012)

I agree. Commifornia really is strict and makes no sense when it comes to hunting and population control. We cant even hunt does with rifles unless we are with a junior hunter.


----------

